

Ask YC: Thoughts on our Startup Weekend Idea? - JimEngland

We started work on CorkShare, a visual representation of a corkboard on the web.  You can read about it at http://corkshare.com/.<p>I was wondering what you guys think of the idea, and does the homepage clearly explain everything that we hope to accomplish?  Thanks!
======
gaika
No mention of how it is different from other services just like that.

~~~
JimEngland
We're trying to differentiate in terms of being community-based. Each
'CorkBoard' will be a small private discussion between friends on each item
posted. Hopefully our SWC presentation comes online soon, because I think the
presentation explains it much better than our intro page can for the time
being.

